# Marriott Discount Code(s) Needed



## Jeni (Oct 26, 2008)

I've deleted most Marriott promotional emails lately- any special discount codes that you can share? We'll be at Cypress Harbour again in December, but need to extend with an 8th night and I don't want to pay $200+ to extend at CH.  Hotels near the airport are about $100, but I know with a code/deal, I've secured for less. Thanks in advace-


----------



## Dave M (Oct 26, 2008)

If you want an 8th night at CH, try the Marriott owner's discount code - "MOD". That's the best deal, if it's available. Otherwise, try some of the codes at this page.


----------



## LAX Mom (Oct 26, 2008)

Marriott Owners Discount= MOD
also try M11, VSA


----------



## senorak (Oct 27, 2008)

Check "flyertalk" website...you will find several pages of Marriott codes.

Deb


----------



## Jeni (Oct 28, 2008)

senorak said:


> Check "flyertalk" website...you will find several pages of Marriott codes.
> 
> Deb



Thanks- this link has what I was looking for: http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=685162&highlight=discount+marriott+code

Thank you to all for responding!

Jeni


----------

